# Anyone been through the...



## emtstudent04 (May 18, 2010)

Pacific Ambulance San Diego Divison interview process? What exactly happens during everything in the interview process? The questions they ask you? I really want to nail this interview.


----------



## Porkchop (May 18, 2010)

Written application, written test (not too difficult), physical test (also not too difficult), then a short interview.  He pretty much just asks you "Tell me about yourself", and a couple other standard questions.  Make sure you have a good driving history too, that's a big plus.  Also, follow directions.  I can't stress that enough.  They have a lot of people applying, so they thin the numbers by getting rid of you if you don't follow directions properly.

Other than that, I wish you much luck.  You'll need it.  When I interviewed, there were 65 applicants for 5 spots.  And I've heard similar things from other people, so expect similar odds.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 18, 2010)

So they have you fill out a written application along with your online application? What other questions did he ask you if you dont mind me asking? Anything on the written test that i should be very familiar with i feel pretty confident in the stuff i know but just want to make sure. What does the physical test consist of?


----------



## Porkchop (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, you have to fill out another application even if you applied online.  A lot of companies seem to do that, I'm not quite sure why, but I'm sure there's a reason.

The only questions I remember other than "Tell me about yourself" (on a side note, I hate that question), were about my driving history (even though I had an H6), and availability.  I'm sure there were a few other minor questions that I'm forgetting, but that's basically it.  I don't remember being asked about strengths and weaknesses.

I wouldn't worry about the written test.  If you passed National Registry, it should be no problem.  Nothing really stood out about it, just standard multiple choice and a few fill in the blank questions.  Scenarios and whatnot.

The physical test is easy.  Step up and down on a box (kinda like climbing stairs) for 3 minutes and he takes your pulse, and then lift like 100 some odd pounds from a chair at thigh level to a table around waist level 3 times.  It's supposed to simulate putting a gurney into the back of an ambulance.  

And that's pretty much it.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 18, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> Yeah, you have to fill out another application even if you applied online.  A lot of companies seem to do that, I'm not quite sure why, but I'm sure there's a reason.
> 
> The only questions I remember other than "Tell me about yourself" (on a side note, I hate that question), were about my driving history (even though I had an H6), and availability.  I'm sure there were a few other minor questions that I'm forgetting, but that's basically it.  I don't remember being asked about strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> ...



Yes i did pass my NREMT test. Thank you so much for your insights on the interview process. Hopefully i get the job because its something i want really bad. 

I think for the interview im just going to wear black slacks and a white polo with dress shoes and ill bring my running shoes with me if ihave time to switch shoes for the physical test. He said shorts and a t-shirt are acceptable for the interview but i have a tattoo on the back of my right calve so i dont know how they are about tattos. I would think they have to be covered up so thats why im going with pants.


----------



## Porkchop (May 18, 2010)

If I were you, I wouldn't bother with dressing up.  I don't think it will help at all.  I just wore a t-shirt and running shorts.  The physical test is easy, but don't make it any harder than it has to be.  If you're really worried about the tattoo, you can wear running pants (if you have any), or you could email Randy and ask him if it's okay.

Also, one last piece of advice.  I don't know if you have already , but be sure to apply to and accept interviews from other companies.  I really wanted to work for Pacific as well, but nothing is a sure thing (as I found out).  But good luck on the interview, I wish you the best.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 18, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Yes i did pass my NREMT test. Thank you so much for your insights on the interview process. Hopefully i get the job because its something i want really bad.
> 
> I think for the interview im just going to wear black slacks and a white polo with dress shoes and ill bring my running shoes with me if ihave time to switch shoes for the physical test. He said shorts and a t-shirt are acceptable for the interview but i have a tattoo on the back of my right calve so i dont know how they are about tattos. I would think they have to be covered up so thats why im going with pants.



Stick with the Polo and Slacks/Kahkis,  and some decent looking shoes (not to fancy, not too imformal)  that match should do the trick.. you want to make an impressionable image  

i went though the process for Pacific in Orange County, it was pretty much how porkchop discribed it


if you can answer all these questions COMFORTABLY in this article then you should do fine:  http://firelink.monster.com/benefits/articles/8703-15-toughest-interview-questions-and-answers


make sure you brush up on your OB/GYN for the written test (there are a few fill in the blank questions that threw me for a loop)


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 19, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Stick with the Polo and Slacks/Kahkis,  and some decent looking shoes (not to fancy, not too imformal)  that match should do the trick.. you want to make an impressionable image
> 
> i went though the process for Pacific in Orange County, it was pretty much how porkchop discribed it
> 
> ...



Thank you so much i will deffinitly look over those questions and get comfortable with them. Well as comfortable as i can.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 19, 2010)

So black slacks, white polo shirt, and i also have a pair of steal toed boots that are black and polishable. A Medic gave me his old steal toe's on a ride along i did with him and there in decent shape. Does that sound reasonable for my interview? Gosh im so nervous already and it's still a week away.

On another note im nervous on the written application because when i get nervous my handwriting may not be very good. 

Also i have documented all the ride along's i have done since being certified as a EMT-B, which is about a dozen ride along's. Should i type them all on the computer and bring a copy of it with me to the interview, so they see i do have experience under my belt?


----------



## EMSLaw (May 20, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> So black slacks, white polo shirt, and i also have a pair of steal toed boots that are black and polishable. A Medic gave me his old steal toe's on a ride along i did with him and there in decent shape. Does that sound reasonable for my interview? Gosh im so nervous already and it's still a week away.



Not to be one of "those people", but the metal is steel.  To "steal" is to pilfer, thieve, etc.   As long as the boots aren't all torn up and will take a shine, I'm sure they'll work fine. 



> On another note im nervous on the written application because when i get nervous my handwriting may not be very good.



Print neatly. 



> Also i have documented all the ride along's i have done since being certified as a EMT-B, which is about a dozen ride along's. Should i type them all on the computer and bring a copy of it with me to the interview, so they see i do have experience under my belt?



Perhaps mention it on your resume?


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2010)

Edit: never mind.. misread post...


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 25, 2010)

Ok so today i had an interview not with Pacific yet thats on thursday, but monday i got an unexpected call from a really small local BLS company to come in for an interview today at 1130 so i felt pretty confident going into the interview but left feeling miserable. I got asked two protocol questions one of the questions was on Discomfort/ Pain Of Suspected Cardiac Origin. I replied back saying " Keeping a patent airway, high flow O2/or ventilate prn, May help with the administration of NTG if systolic BP is >100 up to three doses any further dose must make BH contact for further administration." Totally left out the 5 rights, no sexually inhancing drugs in the past 48 hours, Pulse must be between 50-100. So i think i blew that question. Then i got asked about What is the definition of shock per san diego protocol i replied saying "an unstable pt with a systolic BP less then 90 with an altered LOC and then i froze and completly drew a blank." Im pretty sure i blew that one too and the thing thats gets me the most is i know the answers to both of those questions. I just got so nervous i froze up. I havent had an actual interview in almost 4 years. The guy proceded to tell me after the interview to not call the company back we will call you. He shook my hand and i said ok sounds great thank you so much. I felt so awkward through that whole interview and now im very dissapointed in my self. I felt like i should of nailed that interview because it was a very simple interview. AHHHHH!

The interviewer also told me You need to familiarize your self more with your protocols and become more familiar with them. I thought that was rude but after i thought about it he was just being honest because its the truth, but at the same time i was very nervous and i just froze up even though i do know my protocols very well i think i just completly froze up and drew a blank. I let my self down so much.


----------



## Fox (May 25, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Ok so today i had an interview not with Pacific yet thats on thursday, but monday i got an unexpected call from a really small local BLS company to come in for an interview today at 1130 so i felt pretty confident going into the interview but left feeling miserable. I got asked two protocol questions one of the questions was on Discomfort/ Pain Of Suspected Cardiac Origin. I replied back saying " Keeping a patent airway, high flow O2/or ventilate prn, May help with the administration of NTG if systolic BP is >100 up to three doses any further dose must make BH contact for further administration." Totally left out the 5 rights, no sexually inhancing drugs in the past 48 hours, Pulse must be between 50-100. So i think i blew that question. Then i got asked about What is the definition of shock per san diego protocol i replied saying "an unstable pt with a systolic BP less then 90 with an altered LOC and then i froze and completly drew a blank." Im pretty sure i blew that one too and the thing thats gets me the most is i know the answers to both of those questions. I just got so nervous i froze up. I havent had an actual interview in almost 4 years. The guy proceded to tell me after the interview to not call the company back we will call you. He shook my hand and i said ok sounds great thank you so much. I felt so awkward through that whole interview and now im very dissapointed in my self. I felt like i should of nailed that interview because it was a very simple interview. AHHHHH!
> 
> The interviewer also told me You need to familiarize your self more with your protocols and become more familiar with them. I thought that was rude but after i thought about it he was just being honest because its the truth, but at the same time i was very nervous and i just froze up even though i do know my protocols very well i think i just completly froze up and drew a blank. I let my self down so much.



Take this as a practice run for Pacific and review! Now you know what to expect, you'll do better Thursday. Remember to stay calm and breathe, don't sweat it. Class should've been harder than an interview (they make me nervous too) so you'll be fine. You knew were you messed up, so just remember next time, stay calm and study before then. I still look over my notes and read my book, so I'm prepared for an interview. Goodluck! ^_^


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 25, 2010)

Fox said:


> Take this as a practice run for Pacific and review! Now you know what to expect, you'll do better Thursday. Remember to stay calm and breathe, don't sweat it. Class should've been harder than an interview (they make me nervous too) so you'll be fine. You knew were you messed up, so just remember next time, stay calm and study before then. I still look over my notes and read my book, so I'm prepared for an interview. Goodluck! ^_^



Thank you i will keep that in mind, remaining calm in an interview is hard though especially if you havent been through an interview in almost four years. I will for sure take my time answering the questions though so i dont freeze up again.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Thank you i will keep that in mind, remaining calm in an interview is hard though especially if you havent been through an interview in almost four years. I will for sure take my time answering the questions though so i dont freeze up again.


Do you have any friends who would be willing to vet you on some of the same questions that you had in the last interview? Practicing for some of the general, open-ended questions can really help.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 25, 2010)

Trayos said:


> Do you have any friends who would be willing to vet you on some of the same questions that you had in the last interview? Practicing for some of the general, open-ended questions can really help.



Yes i do have a couple friends who said they will help me. I just couldn't believe that i froze up on those protocol questions because i knew them i just became so nervous and drew a blank.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Yes i do have a couple friends who said they will help me. I just couldn't believe that i froze up on those protocol questions because i knew them i just became so nervous and drew a blank.


Like any physical activity, repetition will break down barriers and tension. As opposed to wanting muscle memory, you just need to have that little extra boost that comes from knowing "I practiced this. I'm going to do fine." This self-value can be seen by the interviewer, and will most definitely be taken as a positive value.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 25, 2010)

Trayos said:


> Like any physical activity, repetition will break down barriers and tension. As opposed to wanting muscle memory, you just need to have that little extra boost that comes from knowing "I practiced this. I'm going to do fine." This self-value can be seen by the interviewer, and will most definitely be taken as a positive value.



Thank you for the advise, that was something i told my self as well was being repetitive because when you do that it gets beat into your head and almost becomes second nature to you. I guess i forgot that i told my self that and it just slipped my mind. I will deffinitly read my protocol's over and over again especially the one's i have a hard time remembering and the one's i froze up on in my interview today, so if i get asked them again it will come right out with no hesitation.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Thank you for the advise, that was something i told my self as well was being repetitive because when you do that it gets beat into your head and almost becomes second nature to you. I guess i forgot that i told my self that and it just slipped my mind. I will deffinitly read my protocol's over and over again especially the one's i have a hard time remembering and the one's i froze up on in my interview today, so if i get asked them again it will come right out with no hesitation.



It sounds like you already know what you want to say and while you should still review it intensively, it is also good to prepare yourself psychologically for it.
A good morale booster is to write out a list of all your positive qualities on a sheet of paper (regardless how minor you think they may be). Look at it while studying, and remember that you _are_ the right candidate for the position.
Best of luck!


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 25, 2010)

Trayos said:


> It sounds like you already know what you want to say and while you should still review it intensively, it is also good to prepare yourself psychologically for it.
> A good morale booster is to write out a list of all your positive qualities on a sheet of paper (regardless how minor you think they may be). Look at it while studying, and remember that you _are_ the right candidate for the position.
> Best of luck!



Thank you i will do that. I really appreciate the advise.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 29, 2010)

I had my interview on thursday the 27th with Pacific, I felt that it went very well. The interviewer seemed to be impressed by the oral interview we had. He told me you followed directions just like i asked, you have open avaliability. He had told the group of people i was there with which was about 6 at the time that they were putting together an eligibility list for possible new hire's. He also said at the end of my interview that they are hoping to hire in the middle of June and he is interviewing 60 people assuming they all show up and follow directions and have all there certs. Then they will choose the 15 they like out of 60 then go from there and hire however many they need to fill which he didn't state on how many they could possibly be hiring. The day after my interview(yesterday) i sent him and thank you e mail thanking him for this wonderful opportunity and thank you so much for your time and i hope i hear from you very soon. So all in all i feel like everything went well kept my composer didnt seem nervous so im hope i get a phone call in the middle of June.


----------



## Porkchop (May 29, 2010)

That's great.  Good luck, I hope you get that phone call, too.


----------



## Fox (May 29, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> I had my interview on thursday the 27th with Pacific, I felt that it went very well. The interviewer seemed to be impressed by the oral interview we had. He told me you followed directions just like i asked, you have open avaliability. He had told the group of people i was there with which was about 6 at the time that they were putting together an eligibility list for possible new hire's. He also said at the end of my interview that they are hoping to hire in the middle of June and he is interviewing 60 people assuming they all show up and follow directions and have all there certs. Then they will choose the 15 they like out of 60 then go from there and hire however many they need to fill which he didn't state on how many they could possibly be hiring. The day after my interview(yesterday) i sent him and thank you e mail thanking him for this wonderful opportunity and thank you so much for your time and i hope i hear from you very soon. So all in all i feel like everything went well kept my composer didnt seem nervous so im hope i get a phone call in the middle of June.



Yay! Good job. Let us know!


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 29, 2010)

Thank you Fox and Porkchop i hope i get a phone call to and i will deffinitly let you guys know what happens.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok so i had my interview on May 27th and they said they would possibly be hiring in the middle of June(this month) Would it be a bad or a good idea to call them to check up on if they have made any decisions yet? For Pacific Ambulance SD division.


----------



## Focallength (Jun 5, 2010)

A little off topic but why do you not capitalize I except (and not always) when its at the start of a setenece? Also the whole "just wear a polo, or I just wore shorts" advice is bad, always dress like you want the job. I garuntee that if one person came in wearing a shirt and tie and the other came in wearing shorts and work boots. The shirt and tie guy makes the shorts guy look like a bum. Also if you fill out an application or deliver a resume with the same lack of attention to proper spelling, puncuation, etc... you make your self look unprofessional.

Example, I just got hired, I wore a shirt and tie everytime I spoke with anyone. Most people came in in shorts, dirty work clothes, sneakers etc...the HR lady was so annoyed that so many "kids" came in wasting her time because they look like they are applying to McDonalds (Why do people think its ok to wear baseball hats, sagging pants, flip flops, etc... just to drop off an application? First impressions typically make or break you) Their resumes look like they were written by 2 year olds. Needless to say the 5-6 adults (and that term can apply to anyone regardless of age) got the job. the 5-6 people who came in looking like they are professionals and have everything HR asked for.

Just a word of wisdom, dressing down will kill your career, the most important thing I ever learned regarding looking for work was, as soon as you can by a nice suit. 

Just my .02 take it or leave it


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jun 5, 2010)

First off Pacific Ambulance sends out e mails for people they want to join in there hiring process.

Second it clearly states in the e mail that shorts and a t shirt are exceptable for the physical portion of the interview.

I wore black slacks and a white polo shirt because i didn't want to come in looking like a total scrub. That and i have a tattoo on my lower right leg so i wanted to cover it up. I totally agree with you though on wearing a dress shirt with a tie, nice pair of dress pants and shinned up dress shoes. The more professional you look the better your impression will be.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess i didn't get the job with Pacific Ambulance in San Diego, I just saw someone post a thread that they got a call yesterday from them for a position. I don't get it i called the guy sent him a thank you e mail, sent him a few e mails to check up on it, i went in person, i left voice messages and all i get in return is nothing. I have been trying to get on with a company since early Feb of this year and still nothing. Ahhh im really starting to loose it and loose hope.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe they're calling peopple over multiple days? Also, there's likely a waitlist. There's always the chance that people are declining the acceptance and that it'll reach you.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Maybe they're calling peopple over multiple days? Also, there's likely a waitlist. There's always the chance that people are declining the acceptance and that it'll reach you.



I guess thats a possibility, but it gets frustrating i have been trying to get on with a company since Feb and i have had a few interviews and nothing has happen it. It's starting to break me down.


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 21, 2010)

When I interviewed with Pacific (back in February), I got an email telling me I didn't get the job.  Which I actually prefer, other places just wouldn't tell me anything definitive, even if I called back.  They would just let me wait and wonder until I accepted that I didn't get it.

At least for Pacific, no news is good news.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 21, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> When I interviewed with Pacific (back in February), I got an email telling me I didn't get the job.  Which I actually prefer, other places just wouldn't tell me anything definitive, even if I called back.  They would just let me wait and wonder until I accepted that I didn't get it.
> 
> At least for Pacific, no news is good news.



Well i never got an e mail so maybe im still in the hunt for a possible job then. When i gotin contact with the hiring guy he said if i haven't received an e mail yet im still in the mix of possible new hires so who knows lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2010)

Not to be rude, but maybe they are only hiring EMTs that know how to spell correctly.

Gross spelling errors have always made me toss an application to the bottom of the stack (or in the round file) when I was hiring staff. In seeing your posts here on EMTlife, I'd look closely at how you present yourself in written form. 

Don't forget, documentation is a HUGE part of the EMT's job and if you can't spell simple words like "advice" or use punctuation correctly, it shows that you're not focused on the attention to detail that the job requires.


I'm just sayin'...


----------



## themooingdawg (Jul 22, 2010)

I work at another division of pacific ambulance, but i can assure you that the person that did the interviewing is a great guy; he tries and gets to as many people as he can and helps out as many people as he can, but you have to understand that he's probably interviewing hundreds of people a day who are competing for 5-10 spots. Especially with you being in San Diego, I really don't think Pacific has that many people there to begin with, so you're probably going up against 1-200 people fighting for 5-10 spots like I said. Its unfortunate, but if you don't get a call back, I'd keep trying; apply everywhere and see what happens. If you really want to start working as an EMT, maybe its time to think about applying for companies in the OC area as well; I know couple guys that drive up from SD frequently to work.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 22, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> Not to be rude, but maybe they are only hiring EMTs that know how to spell correctly.
> 
> Gross spelling errors have always made me toss an application to the bottom of the stack (or in the round file) when I was hiring staff. In seeing your posts here on EMTlife, I'd look closely at how you present yourself in written form.
> 
> ...



Your right i do need to check my spelling and when i do fill out an application i make sure i spell words right trust me i do. On here i do become a little impatient because i have a lot going on at home.  Some typo's that i have on here are due to the fact that im in a rush which isn't an excuse. 

Secondly and don't take any offense to this, but you have no idea how attention detailed i am when im focusing on something that i really want. Granted, yes i should pay attention to how i am typing on here because for someone like you who knows nothing about me can make a judgement based on how i am on this forum. I do understand what you mean and your 100% correct i'll give you that. Sorry for the attitude it's not my attention to sound like that if in fact you take it that way.

I will take that into consideration about what you brought to my attention for that i thank you.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 22, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> I work at another division of pacific ambulance, but i can assure you that the person that did the interviewing is a great guy; he tries and gets to as many people as he can and helps out as many people as he can, but you have to understand that he's probably interviewing hundreds of people a day who are competing for 5-10 spots. Especially with you being in San Diego, I really don't think Pacific has that many people there to begin with, so you're probably going up against 1-200 people fighting for 5-10 spots like I said. Its unfortunate, but if you don't get a call back, I'd keep trying; apply everywhere and see what happens. If you really want to start working as an EMT, maybe its time to think about applying for companies in the OC area as well; I know couple guys that drive up from SD frequently to work.



You are right the guy who does the hiring is a very good man. I could see that when i interviewed with him. I did make contact with him about 3 weeks ago and he did infact inform me that if i have not received an e mail from them that i am still in the hiring process. He said that they interviewed about 60 applicants and when i got in contact with him 3 weeks ago he told me that he still has my application in the hiring process and that they have already eliminated a lot of people and i was still in the mix. I hope that holds true, but i do understand that companies deal with hundreds of people so they very well could of passed me up. I will continue to keep trying and im going to try to regain contact with Pacific untill i get and definite answer. I'm not going to call everyday but i will try a few times.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 22, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> Not to be rude, but maybe they are only hiring EMTs that know how to spell correctly.
> 
> Gross spelling errors have always made me toss an application to the bottom of the stack (or in the round file) when I was hiring staff. In seeing your posts here on EMTlife, I'd look closely at how you present yourself in written form.
> 
> ...



Now that is a point; neat handwriting and good spelling are essential; you are shooting yourself in the foot otherwise.

Hiring managers are busy and I think most people are doing the work of one and a half people, there is a huge pool of applicants and sometimes it can be really hard to choose candidates over one another so if you give somebody a reason to bin your application then that might just be your downfall.

Other than that, good luck mate.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 14, 2010)

So i never got a call back from Pacific Ambulance nor did i get a call back from Care Ambulance, but i did FINALLY get hired on with a company. There more of a small company that's not very well known, but i guess i can't complain. 

I do have another interview with AMR on Tuesday the 17th, so i guess will see how that goes.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 15, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Now that is a point; neat handwriting and good spelling are essential; you are shooting yourself in the foot otherwise.



Only doctors get to have lousy handwriting and spelling. That's why the pharmacists make the big bucks. You think they spent a few years in pharm school studying drugs? Yeah right, computers do all that stuff. It was years of intensive handwriting analysis classes so they would be able to read the docs scripts.


----------

